# Targets?



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Going to buy a Barnett quad 400 for my son, what is a good/durable target to pick up to shoot both broadheads and field tips at?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hard to beat The Block.

TH


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I've got a Reinhardt and love it. I'm sure the Block is nice too


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

The block and rhineharts are great I've had both. I now have a more elks yellow jacket........ Great for broad heads and field points


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Had a Hips Grizzly until I forgot to tie it down on my trailer coming home Tuesday. Great target. Can shoot all 6 sides. Someone between Columbus and Victoria found a gem.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

I too have both the rhinehart and block... can you use the same target for crossbow and regular bow? I wasn't sure if some targets were better designed for one or the other. im looking at purchasing the barnete whitail hunter 2 for my wife and little girl for next yr


----------

